# Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III



## Kolja (9. Apr. 2012)

Hallo,

nachdem ich mit der Hausrenovierung erstmal soweit durch bin, kann ich mich nun dem Garten widmen.

Im Moment sammele ich meine Wünsche, erinnere ich mich an meine bisher gemachten Fehler und versuche alles unter einen Hut zu bringen.

Nun zu meinen Fragen:

Ich hätte gerne Trittsteine im Flachwasserbereich auf denen ich "über's Wasser laufen" kann.
Um nicht so viel Volumenverlust zu haben, habe ich mir überlegt U-Steine - die für kleine Hangbefestigungen genommen werden - ins Wasser auf die Folie zu setzen und mit schöneren Trittsteinen abzudecken. Kann das gehen? Vertragen diese Fertigbauteile Wasser und Frost?

Ich würde wieder einen Ufergraben bauen, jedoch nur mit begehbarem Uferwall. Dort würde ich Pflanzsteine unter der Folie einsetzen und mit Aushub füllen und anfüllen. Auch hier die Frage : Sind die Steine dafür geeignet?

Dann würde ich gerne vom Ufergraben aus, die Folie über die Wasseroberfläche ziehen um Platz für feucht/sumpfige Pflanzen zu haben. Frank (__ Knoblauchkröte) hat so etwas. (Ich finde den Beitrag aber nicht wieder). Wo hoch/weit mit welchem Gefälle müsste ich planen? Welche Substratdicke ist hier angebracht?

So das wär's für's Erste. Wenn ich die Fragen schon mal geklärt habe, hätte ich einige Wünsche untergebracht.

Ich wünsche Euch noch einen schönen Ostermontag.

Hier sehr kalt und regnerisch und gerade richtig zum Zeichnen und Planen.


----------



## mitch (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Hallo Andrea,



> Ich würde wieder einen Ufergraben bauen, jedoch nur mit begehbarem Uferwall. Dort würde ich Pflanzsteine unter der Folie einsetzen und mit Aushub füllen und anfüllen. Auch hier die Frage : Sind die Steine dafür geeignet?


da die Steine oft sehr scharfe Kanten haben solltest du auf jeden Fall gut Vlies darüber legen, und unter deine Trittsteine auch.




> Ich hätte gerne Trittsteine im Flachwasserbereich auf denen ich "über's Wasser laufen" kann


eigentlich eine gute Idee, Wasser denke ich sollte nix ausmachen aber der Frost  

das hätte man mal diesen Winter mal testen können   kalt genug wars ja. 

Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand der einen Pflanzstein im Teich vergessen hat


----------



## Zacky (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Hallo.

Ich habe zwar keine Trittsteine im Teich und auch nichts der Gleichen vergessen, aber wie wäre es denn, wenn Du als Trittsteine Granitblöcke nimmst. Die gibt es bei einem guten Baustoffhändler, nicht Baumarkt, zu kaufen. Die Blöcke sind 20 x 20 x 40 cm. Ich habe solche Steine bei mir als Trockenmauer gestellt. Man muss zwar sehen, dass man sie richtig dreht bis sie halt passen, da sie stark gerumpelt behauen sind. Es gibt sie aber auch als glatt gehauen, glaube ich, dann sind sie fast Quaderförmig glatt.


----------



## Piddel (9. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*



Kolja schrieb:


> Ich hätte gerne Trittsteine im Flachwasserbereich auf denen ich "über's Wasser laufen" kann.
> Um nicht so viel Volumenverlust zu haben, habe ich mir überlegt U-Steine - die für kleine Hangbefestigungen genommen werden - ins Wasser auf die Folie zu setzen und mit schöneren Trittsteinen abzudecken. Kann das gehen? Vertragen diese Fertigbauteile Wasser und Frost?



Hi Andrea,
schon witzig ...suche z.Zt. auch nach einer Lösung für Trittsteine in meinem Beitrag Teicherweiterung.
Deine o.g. Idee wäre mir zu wackelig beim "übers Wasser gehen". Mal angenommen Du tritt `st nicht 100 %ig auf und schon könnte es  nass werden. Die Trittsteine sollten schon aus einem Guss sein. Vielleicht kommt ja an dieser Stelle noch was an Tipps.

Viel Spass beim Planen - ich buddel schon


----------



## Kolja (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Hallo,

danke schon mal für die Anregungen.

@mitch
Ich werde auf jeden Fall an Vlies denken.

Das mit den Trittsteinen habe ich bei Naturagard gesehen und aufgenommen. Jedoch in viel größeren Dimensionen. 
 
 

@Zacky
Bei Vollsteinblöcken hätte ich Bedenken, sie wackelfrei einzubauen. Sie sollen ja auf die Folie. Bei geraden, genormten Steinen, könnte ich den Untergrund auf jeden Fall gut vorbereiten und die Steine dann daraufsetzen. Ich denke, viel Drehen und Wenden auf der Folie ist nicht möglich. Wie sollte ich sie fixieren?

@Piddel
Zu wackelig? Was meinst du die U-Steine oder die Steine, die ich darauf legen möchte? Ja wie man Steine auf U-Steinen fixieren kann, ist mir auch noch ein Rätsel. 
"ich buddel schon" Dann werde ich mal bei dir weiterlesen.

Die Betonsteine hätten die Maße 40x40 als Auftrittsfläche und 50 cm hoch. Da müsste ich noch mal überlegen, was ich überhaupt drauf setzen/legen könnte. Aber wenn die Trittplatten doch vollflächig aufliegen und eine ebene Ober-/Unterfläche haben und ensprechend schwer sind, müsste es doch gehen? 

Mal sehen, ob es noch weitere Vorschläge gibt.


----------



## Zacky (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Hi Andrea...

Es gibt diese Steine auch als fast genormte Steine. Solche habe ich damals bei "Raab Karcher - Baustoffe" gesehen. Vielleicht ist ein solcher Baustoffhändler in eurer Nähe? Ansonsten kannst du vielleicht auch auf die Folie ein vernunftiges Vlies legen, darauf dann mit Trasszement die Steine vermörteln. So könntest du auch die gesamte Strecke und alle Blöcke in ein Fundament stellen. So erhalten sie auch alle miteinander halt. Ist nur so eine Idee...


----------



## Joerg (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Hi Andrea,
wenn du unter der Folie ein gerades Fundament machst, sollten auch U-Steine mit Verkleidung stabil stehen.


----------



## Kurt (10. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Hallo Andrea,
kann mir nicht vorstellen, daß Hohlsteine was bringen - da zirkuliert nix mehr - gibt nur "Gammelwasser".  
So große Steine zu verlegen ist immer mühsam. Bis die sauber liegen ohne zu kippen müssen sie nicht nur einmal gehoben und neu unterlegt werden.
Außerdem find ich das 'übers Wasser wandeln' bei dem kleinen Teich nicht sinnvoll, es nimmt wirklich Volumen und Fläche weg.

Schöne Grüße vom Bodensee
Kurt


----------



## Piddel (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Hallo Andrea,
willst Du ca. 50 cm hoch - bis Wasseroberfläche - die Trittsteine setzen ? Das ist nicht gerade wenig - da braucht`s Du schon eine trittfeste Lösung. Habe so einen großen Beton-U-Stein 50x50x50 cm rumstehen und der ist stabil - wiegt aber auch entsprechend. 

Ich will/muß cm 30 cm überbrücken. Meine Idee wären 30x30 cm Gehwegplatten stapeln und als Abschluß einen Abdeckstein - fixiert mit einem Dübel ähnlich wie ein Holzdübel beim Möbelbau - jedoch aus ner Eisenstange 8 mm . Dazu müßte ich aber in die Gehwegplatten bohren - hab ich bisher noch nicht gemacht . Oder Anti-Rutschmatten aus dem Kofferraum werde ich mal ausprobieren ob es so funktionieren könnte ?

LG Peter


----------



## Kolja (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Hallo,

danke für die verschiedenen Denkrichtungen:

@Zacky
Ich wollte möglichst nicht auf der Folie einmörteln. Irgendwie ist mir das zu unsicher, wackelig, ich weiß nicht. Aber ich werde mal zu meinem "Steinemann" fahren. Was ich bis jetzt gesehen habe, hat der nur Natursteine, aber vielleicht kennt er sich ja mit Beton aus. 

@Jörg
So hatte ich das vor. Und es erscheint mir stabil und machbar. Die Frage ist nur: Halten es die U-Steine mit Wasser und Frost aus? Der "Steinemann" muss es wissen. s.o.

@Kurt
Wenn ich unter der Folie ein planes Fundament habe, so stelle ich die U-Steine doch nur drauf, oder siehst du das anders?
"Gammelwasser" kann ich mir bei U-Steinen, die in einem gewissen Abstand (Trittlänge, oh da muss ich glaube ich noch mal genau überlegen) im freien Wasser stehen nicht vorstellen. Sie sollen ja gerade den Wasserdurchfluss und ein höheres Volumen als ein Wall ermöglichen.
Es handelt sich um einen ganz neuen Teich (ca. 5 x 7) und ich wollte auf keinen Fall so große Steine legen wie Naturagard. Nur so, dass ich zu meinem "Strand" komme.

@Piddel
Gestapelte Gehwegplatten? Ich weiß nicht. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch etwas massives, 30-cm-hohes.
Dieser U-Stein, den ich im Netz gefunden habe wiegt 90 kg. Da muss ich mal sehen, ob mir die jemand verlegt.


----------



## Gartenteichumbauer (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Hallo Andrea,

ich hatte bis dieses Jahr einen "Wartungshohlblockbetonstein"  im Teich. Ich dachte an die Versteckmöglichkeiten für die Tiere. 
Dort habe ich dann einen normalen flachen Dekostein draufgelegt.

Der Betonstein hat sich in 3 Jahren aufgelöst und ist vollkommen zerbröselt und ist jetzt in der Tonne. 

Nur mal so.

Grüße

Thomas


----------



## Kolja (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Hallo Thomas,

upps, zerbröselt. Das ist eine Erfahrung, die ich nicht machen möchte. 
Was ist es denn für ein Stein gewesen. So einer ? Der sieht ja schon sehr porös aus.

Ich muss noch mal überlegen. Vielleicht lasse ich eben nicht die Beine baumeln von den Trittsteinen, sondern baue eher eine flache Lösung.


----------



## Kolja (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Nachtrag:

habe gerade noch mal U-Steine im Netz gesucht. Die gibt es auch kleiner , 30 x 40 x 30 und ein Gewicht von 40 kg. Wenn's nicht bröselt auf jeden Fall eine handhabbarere (was für ein Wort)  Möglichkeit.


----------



## mitch (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Hallo Thomas,



> Vielleicht meldet sich ja noch jemand der einen Pflanzstein im Teich vergessen hat


 ach du warst das  

 fürs testen

so was hatte ich mir schon gedacht , das Eis im Winter hat einfach zuviel Rumms.

Natursteine sind da wohl haltbarer (frostfester)


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Hallo Andrea,
ich schließe mich den Vorrednern an - keine "billigen" Betonsteine als Trittsteine verwenden! Ich habe bei mir Granit verwendet, wie Du unten sehen kannst. Die letzten drei Winter waren wirklich nicht nett, und haben die Steine nicht beschädigt .
Meine Empfehlung würde daher lauten, entweder auf Ufermatte/Vlies (mehrfach oder starkes) hochwertige Betonsteine (Terassenplatten, aber nicht mehrere übereinander ) zu vermörteln, oder gleich Natursteine zu nehmen!
Der Preis für meine Steine lag bei gut 100,-€/t, das ist billiger, als für Betonsteine aus dm Baumarkt. Die Dichte von granit ist bei 3..4 g/cm³, wenn Du den Preis in qm oder Steine umrechnen willst . Maße gibt es viele.


----------



## Zacky (11. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

siehste Andrea....die Steine von Bild 4, die Rolf verbaut hat, die meine ich...und mörteln ist bestimmt kein Problem...ist ne' ganz feine & robuste Sache...


----------



## Piddel (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Hallo Rolf,
gute Lösung - besonders die Westseite gefällt mir - und wirkt auch "natürlicher".
Mal sehen ob ich solche Steine vor Ort kriegen kann und was die kosten.

Grüße
Peter


----------



## Kolja (12. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Hallo,

ja, solche Steine kann ich mir vorstellen.Die könnte ich ja auch mit etwas Abstand verlegen.
 Das sieht gut aus. 

Zacky, ich hatte mir die Steine nicht so gleichmäßig vorgestellt. Aber so sollte es machbar sein.

Rolf, in Bild 2 und 4 sehe ich einen Unterbau ¿ (Ironie). Was ist das?


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Hallo Andrea,
der "Unterbau" sind Reste von meinem Porphyr-Mittelpflaster. Der Porphyr ist aus dem Vogtland (nicht aus Löbejün bei Halle), und wurde vor 80 Jahren zum Straßenbau verwendet - das war eine größere Partie von gebrauchtem Pflaster - nicht zu empfehlen, da teurer als "neue" Steine.
Der Unterbau war halt nötig, weil ich erst nach Auslegen der Folie an solche Dinge gedacht hatte . Ich hoffe, mir ist es einigermaßen gelungen, diesen "Baufehler" zu kaschieren.
Die Lücken zwischen (bzw. unter den großen Steinen) den Pflastersteinen sind wichtige Auslaufstellen für meinen PF/BF, daher ist das Ganze nicht unbedingt ein Fehler. Mit ein paar "halben" Steinen o. ä. kannst Du das auch realisieren, von mir aus auch "Feldsteinen", die Du oder Deine Nachbarn haben.


----------



## Kolja (14. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Hallo Rolf und alle anderen,

ich war mittlerweile beim Natursteinehändler. Was mal wieder für schöne Steine.

Ich werde Trittsteine aus Naturstein legen, wie im Beitrag #12 auf dem Foto zu sehen ist. Natürlich nicht so große, sondern möglichst welche, die man zu zweit tragen und alleine wälzen kann. Ich habe schon welche gesehen. Vielleicht baue ich eine flache Mulde, in die ich die Steine in Sand legen kann. Wenn sie relativ flach und eben sind müsste das ja gehen. Mal sehen, ich werde mit dort noch mal beraten lassen.

Der U-Stein ist für diesen Bereich also erst mal vom Tisch.

Jetzt haben wir uns so auf die Trittsteine konzentriert aber es bleiben noch die Fragen aus Beitrag #1 

Uferwall aus Pflanzsteinen
Sumpfzone über Wasseroberfläche
offen.

Vielleicht hat da noch jemand Erfahrungen?


----------



## Piddel (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Moin Andrea,

was machen die Trittsteine - schon eine Endlösung gefunden ? 
LG Peter


----------



## Kolja (13. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Hallo Peter,

ich habe da so vage Vorstellungen. Aber mein Teichbau wird wahrscheinlich erst nächstes Jahr starten, da kann sich noch einiges ändern. Im Moment zeichne ich viel und bin ganz froh, dass mein Plan Form annimmt. Bei den Steinen verlasse ich mich auf den Natursteinhändler und nehme dann das was dort ist und ich auch bewegen kann.


----------



## Kolja (23. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Hallo Manuel,

Zitat aus


> es handelt sich um 40cm breite Rundsteine die es im Baumarkt zu kaufen gibt,
> wird oft auch als Blumenschale verwendet! Von diesen wurden je 2 Stück aufeinander gemauert.
> Anschließend wurden diese damals mit beton unten am Grund des Teiches ebenfalls angemauert!
> Anschließend wurden diese mit Beton gefüllt und oben Trittplatten aufgemörtelt!



Wurde über oder unter der Folie aufgebaut?
Meinst du solche?

Ich weiß nicht, ob du hier alles gelesen hast, aber ich wollte evtl. L-Steine als Unterbau nehmen und bin mir unsicher, ob sie im Wasser der Belastung standhalten.


----------



## mmach89 (24. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Nun, auf Deinen Wunsch werde ich meine Trittsteine hier wohl noch ein wenig genauer beschreiben! Die Grundbasis sind die Runden Steine die man im Baumarkt für nicht viel Geld bekommt! Wie diese genau heißen, weiß ich nicht! Diese werden auf die Teichfolie mit Beton befestigt! Wichtig ist, das man wirklick Beton nimmt und keinen Mörtel, denn der Mörtel ist nicht langfristig haltbar! Hat man die Steine am Grund fixiert bzw. befässtigt wird der Hohlraum der Steine ebenfalls mit Beton aufgefüllt bis oben hin! Somit wäre es soweit geschafft wie auf dem Bild zu sehen! Auf diesen Beton haben wir dann unsere Trittsteine mit Mörtel besfestigt! Der Mörtel ist aber im Laufe der Jahre aufgequollen etc. Auf dem Bild sieht man jetzt meine Grundkonstruktion, die Bereits seit 15 Jahren im Teich ist, immer noch Bombenfest sitzt und wirklich auch nach langer Zeit gut aussieht! Wie ich nun meine Trittplatten wieder auf den Beton befestige weiß ich noch nicht, aber da findet sich schon wieder etwas...
Achso ganz vergessen Kolja, ja es handelt sich exakt um diese Steine, leider kann ich Dir nicht sagen ob es mit den L-Steinen die du nehmen möchtest klappt, 1. habe ich mit solchen Steinen noch nicht gearbeitet und 2. Weiß ich nicht ob es da nicht unterschiedliche gibt was das Material betrifft! Wir haben damals diese Steine genommen weil wir unsere Terrase mit diesen Steinen bestückt haben, siehe Bild! Diese Steine sind übrig geblieben und so haben wir uns gedacht, ein versuch ist es wert... Würde mich wieder für diese Methode entscheiden, denn wenn ich sehe, dass es sich auch nach fast 20 Jahren bewährt hat ist das doch SuperKlasse! Hätten wir aber damals auch nicht gedacht, dass das ganze so lange stand hält... Hier noch ein bild unserer Terasse... Passt vll. nicht ganz zum Thema aber ich glaube das ist ja nicht so schlimm...
Nun ich habe soeben noch ein Bild gefunden wo sehr gut zu erkennen ist, wie es aussieht, wenn die Trittplatten nach gewisser Zeit aussehen wenn der Mörtel arbeitet...
Gruß aus dem Schwabenland...


----------



## Kolja (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Hallo Manuel,

ganz herzlichen Dank für deinen Bericht! 

Ich bin ja auf die L-Steine nicht fixiert und will auch nicht so hoch hinaus, wie bei euch. Wenn die Rundsteine halten, dann ist das wunderbar und ich werde sie in meine Planung aufnehmen. Sie sind ja auf jeden Fall auch billiger und leichter - ohne Hilfe - zu transportieren und für die Uferwallgestaltung brauche ich sowieso welche davon.


----------



## willi1954 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

wenn rund, warum nicht diese ?
Die gibts in jedem besseren Gartenmarkt, in verschiedenen Grössen.

ich habe bei meinem Uferwall, der den Teich vom Filtergraben trennt, auch Granittrittsteine verwendet. Das ganze hält wesentlich besser als jeglicher Betonstein, und sieht edler aus.

LG Willi


----------



## mmach89 (25. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Schon klar, dass es bessere Alternativen geben mag, aber wie gesagt, es waren Restteile, die sehr Sinnvoll verbaut wurden und sich bewährt haben... Die Geschmäcker sind auch unterschiedlich und ich würde diese Steine nicht nehmen, da diese nicht zu meinem Teich und Garten passen...


----------



## Kolja (27. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Hallo Willi,

es geht mir um den Unterbau für die Trittsteine und das hat mit diesen Betonsteinen wohl super geklappt.  Oben drauf, soll schon etwas anderes.


----------



## Piddel (28. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Hi,
den Vorschlag von Manuel für den Unterbau mit Pflanzsteinen/Pflanzringen  ( so heißen die bei uns ) finde ich gut + Preis und Transport  einwandfrei....
Irgendwo hatte ich eine Anmerkung von Thomas/Gartenteichumbauer gelesen, dass Ihm ein Betonteil kaputt gefroren sei - ob dieses Material gemeint war ?
Vielleicht kommt hierzu nochmal eine Rückmeldung von Ihm.
Frohe Pfingsten und viel Sonnenschein 
LG Peter


----------



## Kolja (29. Mai 2012)

*AW: Erste Überlegungen zu Teich III*

Hallo Peter,

ja, ich bin auch ganz glücklich mit der Idee. 

In Beitrag 11 meinte Thomas einen Wartungshohlblockstein. Ich habe mal geguckt und  diesen gefunden. 

Thomas? Meinst du so einen?

Die sind ja auf jeden Fall nicht für den Außenbereich gedacht.


----------

